# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  [Login] Se connecter automatiquement  chaque visite????

## AdHoc

Bonjour, 
a quoi correspond 


> Se connecter automatiquement  chaque visite:


 j'ai beau le cocher, quand je renvient, je suis "oblig" de passer par le login "normal".
Navigateur: Firefox (et  ::oops::  IE)

Merci d'avance

----------


## Katyucha

Pour cela, il faut accepter les cookies.
Vrifies tes paramtres du navigateur

----------


## AdHoc

Merci,
 ::oops::  J'ai t un peu vite.
Bon, j'ai magistralement autoris les cookies pour developpez.net, bien coch l'option et quand je reviens (par exemple avec le lien du mail qui m'annonce les rponses) je ne suis pas connect automatiquement.
Aurais-je manqu une tape ?  ::traine::

----------


## Marc Lussac

- Fermer toutes tes fenetres navigateur et rouvrir navigateur ?
- rebooter ?
- Vrifier que tu accepte vraiment les cookies ?

----------


## AdHoc

> Fermer toutes tes fenetres navigateur et rouvrir navigateur ?


=> pareil




> rebooter ?


=> essai plus tard




> Vrifier que tu accepte vraiment les cookies ?


Avec firefox, dans outils => options => Vie Prive
Mdp
- le Nom/MdP de developpez.net
cookies
- Autoriser les cookies: Dcocher (= Ne pas autoriser)
Exceptions: developpez.net Autoris

Rmq: Aucun changement quand j'autorise les cookies.




> je suis "oblig" de passer par le login "normal".


=> ie cliquer sur connexion pour ouvrir la page de login, le login et MdP se remplissent tout seul et je clique sur connexion et l je suis connect.
Rmq: Se connecter automatiquement  chaque visite est toujours dcoch.

 ::):  Merci pour les conseils

----------


## fdraven

Et quand tu quittes le forum, tu appuyes sur le bouton dconnexion ?

En esprant t'avoir aid.

----------


## AdHoc

oui (sauf urgence), faut pas ?

----------


## Admin

> oui (sauf urgence), faut pas ?


bah non   ::lol::  sinon il te deconnecte et efface le cookie.

----------


## AdHoc

::yaisse::  
Rhaaa lovely
C'tait donc a, il me semblait bien que des fois j'tais connect automatiquement.
merci  tous

----------

